# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Ovivalvonnan keinoja kaupunkibusseissa

## vristo

Suomen kaupungeissahan on perinteisesti valvottu poistumisovia peilien avulla ja nykyään joissakin bussimalleissa se on erityisen hankalaa melkoisen tankoviidakon keskellä. 

Fuzhoun kaikissa kaupunkibusseissa on melko yksinkertainen, mutta tehokas valvontakeino poistumisoville: kamera ja monitori. Toimisiko Suomessa?

Tässä muutama kuva:

----------


## vristo

Kuten kuvistani näkee on poistumisovilla simppeli, kuvulla päällystetty kamera ja ohjaamossa, kuljettajan näköpiirissä yksinkertainen kuvaputkimonitori. Syitä siihen, miksi perinteinen kuvaputkimonitori on valittu voin vain arvailla, mutta jokaisessa näkemässäni tällaisessa monitorissa on kuva aina ollut kirkas ja selkeä. Onkohan tällainen tekniikka luotettavampaa ja halvempaa, kuin vaikkapa litteät näytöt? Kamera puolestaan osoittaa oville niin, että monitorissa näkyy juuri oviaukko ja -monttu eli ne tärkeimmät asiat poistumusovien valvontaan. Enkä ole kertaakaan nähnyt, ettei liikenteessä olevassa bussissa nämä laitteet toimisi, joten ilmeistä on, että tämä on sellainen varuste, että ilman sitä ei lähdetä liikenteeseen ollenkaan, ainakaan matkustajapalvelukseen. Lisäksi busseissa on aina perinteinen iso laajakulmapeili sisätilojen yleisvalvontaan. 

Ihan toimivan oloinen ratkaisu kaikenkaikkiaan.

Mitä Suomen tieliikennelaki sanoisi tällaisista? Saakos tuollaista monitoria, "telkkaria", olla ohjaamossa kuljettajan näköpiirissä?

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Mites mul on semmonen mielikuva et ainakin TKL:n 7000-nivelissä olisi joillekin oville kameratähystys? Ja olihan tuossa 550:llä lainassa olleessa tuplanivelessä kamerat poistumisovien valvontaan.

Mitä tulee monitorin ohjaamossa oloon niin ei kai sitä ole kielletty, kaikissa jäteautoissahan on ainakin peruutuskamera. On kuvaputki ja lcd-mallia...

----------


## vristo

> Mitä tulee monitorin ohjaamossa oloon niin ei kai sitä ole kielletty, kaikissa jäteautoissahan on ainakin peruutuskamera. On kuvaputki ja lcd-mallia...


Jaa joo, niinhän onkin. Ei vain muistunut mieleeni, että onhan sellaisia tosiaan jo nykyäänkin ohjaamoissa; esimerkiksi Helmi-näyttö monen YTV-alueen bussissa.

----------


## ultrix

> Mites mul on semmonen mielikuva et ainakin TKL:n 7000-nivelissä olisi joillekin oville kameratähystys


Näin on. Kaikissa sarjan nivelissä sitä ei kuitenkaan ole. Muistaakseni 424:stä se puuttuu.

----------


## killerpop

Tässä esimerkissä (TKL #425) on kameroita joka poistumisovella, joita on 3 kpl. Kamerat eivät kuitenkaan korvaa täysin taustapeiliä.

Olisiko mielekkäämpi sijoituskohde sitten vaikka kojelauta ja mitenkä ne sietää tärinää, on hyvä kysymys. Kuvaputkiteknologiaan en jaksa uskoa, viime vuosina kun litteiden näyttöjen hinnat ovat suorastaan romahtaneet.

----------


## a__m

Westendin Linjan Irisbus Citelis Line -autoissahan tuollainen keski- ja takaovien näyttö löytyy kuljettajan paikalta vasemmalta ylävinkkelistä.

----------


## JudgeT

Onpa kameroita asennettu myös teli-Scalaan, esimerkkiautona toimii TKL 236. Tuossa mallissahan näkymä takaovelle on yksiosaisuudesta huolimatta varsin rajallinen  :Mad:

----------


## Tonttu18

Tuo on todella hyvä tapa. Pitäisi olla kaikissa busseissa suomessa ja muualla maailmalla.

----------


## karihoo

> Westendin Linjan Irisbus Citelis Line -autoissahan tuollainen keski- ja takaovien näyttö löytyy kuljettajan paikalta vasemmalta ylävinkkelistä.


Muuten hyvä mutta matkustajapalvelun kannalta ei toimi. Etuovesta sisään tulevat matkustajat ja muista ovista poistuvat matkustajat eivät millään osu yhdellä silmäyksellä samaan näkökenttään.

Eilen ajoin kahdella Scala-korisella autolla (HelB 503 ja 615). Molemmista täytyy sanoa, että peiliratkaisut oli kohdallaan; sisäpeileistä (3 kpl) näki yhdellä päänliikkeellä koko matkustamon ja sähkösäätöiset (toimivat  :Smile:  ) ulkopeilitkin oli fiksusti sijoiteltu näin matalan auringon aikaan ajamista ajatellen. Vielä kun kuljettajan istuinkin oli säädettävissä moneen suuntaan niin pitkäjalkainenkin pärjää työssään...

----------

